# Brazilian Geo's



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

I did a cold water change and within 1 hour My Brazilians Geos started laying eggs. If they are on a rock is it safe to move the rock before they hatch or should I let her guard them till they hatch and siphon them then.
I am pretty sure I read before its always best to let them hatch with the parents but If they are on the rock it is a easy swap into a 10 gallon. No having to try and siphon them while they are in around the wood and other items in the tank so thought I would ask for sake of convenience.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry don't know the best way to handle the eggs but grats on the eggs! Good luck with the fry !


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Anybody else have any idea if transferring the rock is okay? These guys are going to hatch in 1 day roughly so now is the time if I'm going to swap them.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I would let them hatch. The parents are also fanning the eggs. Let them hatch the first time and see how they do.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

I have 3 dither goldfish in that tank and a Goby I got from you should I remove the goldfish you think?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I will remove the gold fish.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks a ton for your help Charles your awesome!


----------

